# 20 Practical Update



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Well the rifle is built. Used a Savage Mod. 12 FV .204 as the donar rifle. Purchased a Shilen Select Match Grade 26 in. 20 Practical pre-made barrel from Northland Shooters supply. $339.00. Also purchased the Shilen Locking Nut and Lug for another $36.00. Had a smith put the barrel on the Savage action with his Go-No Go guages $40.00. Purchased a Redding S Type Die.223 with two bushings for necking down the .223 brass to the 20 Practical. No fire forming needed. The first set of test rounds in .5 grain increments produced a couple of groups that were acceptable. One was .204 and the other was .339. Speed over a crony was maxed out at 4225 ft/per/sec. Using H4198 at 23.8 grns. Its the one that produced .339 group. H322 produced the .204 group with 25 grns of powder close to 4050 ft/per/sec.
I was out today to shoot the second round of test rounds. Quite a bit of wind at Lee Kay but I think I've settled on 22.8 grns. of H4198 at about 4050+/- ft/sec. More than enough speed to handle P-dogs.
Heres the good news, I will no longer need to hunt down brass. Millions available for the 20 Practical. Its been a fun project that has given me a lot of pleasure to research and build. Happy shooting !


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

.204 and .339 groups are acceptable?! Jeepers Al, I'd say!

Sounds like a fun project. I'm glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

4225 fps? I guess that pretty much makes the 204 Ruger obsolete. That is pretty much exactly what I am getting out of my .204 Ruger and you are just doing it with less money on casings.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> 4225 fps? I guess that pretty much makes the 204 Ruger obsolete. That is pretty much exactly what I am getting out of my .204 Ruger and you are just doing it with less money on casings.


If we had known about this before the purchase of some expensive .204's ( Cooper and Savage LRPV) we would have done this a long time ago. Apparantly these 20 Practicals are becomeing pretty popular in the wildcat world.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

4225fps? WOW
What is your expected barrel life?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Do you know how many 223 brass I have sitting in my garage just waiting to be necked down right now?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Let's see some pics of this new rig!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> Let's see some pics of this new rig!


 I'll try.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nambaster said:


> Do you know how many 223 brass I have sitting in my garage just waiting to be necked down right now?


Exactly.:grin:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

LanceS4803 said:


> 4225fps? WOW
> What is your expected barrel life?


 We are going to back it down and stay around 4050 to 4100 ft/per/sec. Barrel life should be good. I've had the .204's for 6-7 years. No problem yet. Expect the same with the 20 Practical.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> Let's see some pics of this new rig!


Heres a pic of the .204 and a 20 Practical for comparison. .204 on the left.

Best group todate. H322 25.0 grns. Approx. 4050 ft/sec.

I'll try for a pic of the rifle later.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Update: I changed my name because the site wouldn't let me in under my old info. I'm building a second 20 Practical for myself now. This is the fourth we have built. And all have been just spectacular. We shot 6000 round last summer and the 20 Practical became the go to rifles.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Alguapo said:


> Update: I changed my name because the site wouldn't let me in under my old info. I'm building a second 20 Practical for myself now. This is the fourth we have built. And all have been just spectacular. We shot 6000 round last summer and the 20 Practical became the go to rifles.


6000, wow

Nice to see you back on.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome back Al!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Glad to see you back Al. 

Welcome home.


----------

